# Water in diesel fuel tank



## RetCO (Jun 11, 2006)

I recently left my boat with the fuel tank fill cap off prior to some heavy rains. So obviously I've got water contamination. I ran the engine for about a half hour before I realized that there was water in the fuel.
I assume I'll have pump out all the fuel I'm able to and put in fresh fuel. 
I'm wondering if any damage has already been done and if there is any other things I can do at this point to minimize the problem. Appreciate any help.
(sorry Barry).


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you have a water/fuel separator filter, then you probably didn't do any damage. If you don't, you should probably get one...  It really depends on whether the fuel pickup tube was in the water or in the diesel. If it was in the diesel, you may not have done any damage. If it was in the water, the engine wouldn't have run and you would have probably damaged the injectors. 

You won't have to pump out all the fuel, but adding a biocide and trying to pump out the bottom of the tank to remove the water would probably be a very good idea. Capture the fuel and pour it back into the tank using a baja filter or something similar to separate out the water.


----------



## Banshi (Jul 4, 2007)

You should check the water separator to insure it is not full, your diesel won't run once it is. Water can do extreme damage (it does not compress well and is rough on injectors) which is why the water separator is used. Depending on how much you think it might be there are additives that will get rid of it without removing all the fuel already in the tank. It certainly can't hurt to dump the old fuel but that still may not get it all unless you can get it completely dried out inside. Water often gets in the tank from humidity in the air and a tank that is left only partially filled all the time allowing it to condensate inside the tank. So it is likely there is always some in it anyways.


----------



## MIKEMCKEE (Oct 13, 2001)

there is a paste you can buy at most fuel container site's that you put on a stick and when you put it in the fuel tank's depression area by the pickup tube, it will turn from brown to red, letting you know what amount of water you have in your tank. I've used it for a few years and one 5 oz tube goes a long way.

Good Luck,

Mike


----------



## svindigo (Sep 11, 2002)

You'll know when the water gets to your engine because it will stop running so you should be OK FOR NOW. Agree with the earlier advice re: fuel water separator (if you don't have one, do not pass go or WM and get one now, pumping out the bottom of the tank vs emptying your tank will also work. Particularly if you have large tank(s) (We have 250 gallons and I have pumped water off the bottom with a hand bilge pump and hose extension with success. Pls don't ask why, it's a very long story!) 

After doing all of the above, pay close attention the next time you are motoring in lumpy conditions as some residual water may slosh by the fuel pick up tube and end up in the Racor filter you bought. (you did buy it right?)

I think you are OK and future trouble is easily avoided. Especially if you remember to put the fuel cap back on!

Cheers,
Ike


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"there is a paste you "
Thieving paste, so called I'm told because it "steals" the water. One of those old-fashioned products that may produce a baffled stare from the younger help at the counter.[g]


----------



## NorthUp (Sep 14, 2008)

the paste is called Kolor Kut, and its made in Texas. it just discloses the presence of water in the fuel, it does not remove it.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

I love my fuel polishing system!!!

It has a tube at the very bottom of the fuel tank that runs to a small pump. The pump pushes the fuel through a Racor 500 filter system with a 10 micron filter and then back in at the top of the tank. Does 50 gallons in an hour. A beautiful thing!


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

Open the inspection hatch at the top of the tank and shine a flashlight in there. If there is water in there it will often look like liquid mercury as it reflects the light at the oil-water boundary. If it's there, get a wee pump (a motorised oil-change pump with a fine tube will do) and suck it out of there.
You can add some biocide also if you want.
Water is bad news in there. It causes endless problems, particularly the build-up of a strange, slime-like polymer.
I trust that there is an inspection hatch. If not, then you will have to take out the fuel pick-up tube and suck it out from there.


----------



## EO32 (Jan 7, 2008)

Banshi said:


> Water can do extreme damage (it does not compress well and is rough on injectors)


I don't think it has to do with compression, since diesel also does not compress. I would think it would have to do with the lubrication that diesel provides.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

EO32 said:


> I don't think it has to do with compression, since diesel also does not compress. I would think it would have to do with the lubrication that diesel provides.


Actually, it does have a lot to do with the fact that water doesn't compress... diesel doesn't compress in its liquid state, but it vaporizes and combusts, and then compresses quite nicely... water don't burn...


----------



## EO32 (Jan 7, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> Actually, it does have a lot to do with the fact that water doesn't compress... diesel doesn't compress in its liquid state, but it vaporizes and combusts, and then compresses quite nicely... water don't burn...


Except the compression you are talking about is after it has left the injector.

My point was why would compression, or lack of, be an issue related to damaging injectors.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Water damages the injectors by corrosion...


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

IIRC, water under the heat and compression in a diesel (22:1, 2-1/2 times as great as many gasoline engines) also flashes and literally explodes into superheated steam, and that steam explosion can blow the tips off injectors, or at least, damage them. Meanwhile the steam scours oil off the cylinder walls and rings--not a good thing.


----------



## EO32 (Jan 7, 2008)

A little off topic, but here's how you can actually add power with a water steam cycle stroke added to a diesel.

Crower six stroke Engine


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Of course, this is only a problem on a hot engine...on one that hasn't been running... it isn't as important an issue. 


hellosailor said:


> IIRC, water under the heat and compression in a diesel (22:1, 2-1/2 times as great as many gasoline engines) also flashes and literally explodes into superheated steam, and that steam explosion can blow the tips off injectors, or at least, damage them. Meanwhile the steam scours oil off the cylinder walls and rings--not a good thing.


----------



## Bradpo (Feb 8, 2011)

You can also consider using a new product on the market called ProMax. They make two products which are made for diesel or gas. This stuff really works and turns the water into a combustible fluid that also protects your engine and cleans injectors nicely. It's just starting to become available in the US.. It was tested by a NASCAR team (they almost became a major racing sponsor) and actually improved horsepower on their dyno for the gas product. Supposedly the diesel product works even better. I've seen it demo'd and it didn't just remove the water it turned it into a clean burning liquid.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Technically, one can't burn water since water is fully burned (oxidized) hydrogen.

Any company that implies otherwise is pushing snake oil.

What you CAN do, is bind the water molecules to something else tht does burn, or keep them in suspension (?) the way alcohols do in "dry gas" additives. Or, add chemicals that will totally convert the water to some other chemical and do something about that.

"Burning" water in an engine is old magic though. Direct water injection will give any combustion engine a tremendous boost, as the water molecules flash into steam and radically raise the cylinder pressure. Even JC*hitney sellkits for that, for many decades. The problem with direct water injection, or putting water into the cylinders in any way, is that the live steam scours the lube oil off the cylinder walls and creates a wear and rust problem with the cylinder walls and the rings.

Oddly enough, Google finds no fast reference to any such product, or Nascar sponsorship. Got a URL?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

HS—

He could be a spammer promoting a product... to make such claims for an unknown product on their first post is mighty suspicious.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Nah.

"HelloPolyanna"


----------



## norsearayder (Dec 19, 2006)

hamilton marine has a couple of funnel/filter that mite be a low teck solution. iuse them when iam fueling and sometimes get a litte water out of a 5 gallon can


----------

